# kakazu and hidan from ch 313 pg 2



## Shinji (Sep 21, 2006)

well this is my first coloring job, it is only the kakazu and hidan scenes on pg 2 of ch 313 i don't think it is that great, but i hope you like it. Thanks for checking it out. i just used the paint command on my comp to do this.


----------



## xrockleex (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks okay better then me


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2006)

pretty nice for the first try. i like it. keep it  up.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks good for a first try. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing future projects.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yellow skin ???? :/

But keep coloring


----------



## Mojim (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice try,but keep practicing ok 
Use PS next time ^^


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2006)

for a first time it's good ;D

keep it up


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 29, 2006)

pretty nice job.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2006)

you're doing it wrong...


----------

